# Confirmed TTRS fitment! TSW Interlagos 18x9.5 et53 with Mich PSS 275/35



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

I only did a test fit of one wheel/tire combo. The rear had plenty of clearance on the strut even with 275's. Ironically, there was less clearance when it was jacked up versus loaded. I didn't drive the car but based on the fitment of my winter setup, the 275's should not rub on the rear fender. I'll confirm for sure when my full set gets here. 

I was most concerned about the inner clearance on the front strut with 9.5 wheel. I jacked it up pretty high so I could get a decent look from above and below, directly and with a mirror. I am running -1.4 camber up front so my clearance is already reduced. The good news is that the wheel itself fits but just barely! It is tight at the strut but it clears with a small margin...maybe 2-3mm...about the width of an iPod charger cable. The 275's slight overhang takes up that margin and nearly touches the strut. I don't think it actually hits it but a thin piece of cardboard backing from a package of AAA batteries is even held in place between them. I left the paper between them and dropped the car onto the ramp. I was hoping to see the thing drop out if more clearance was achieved due to geometry changes, but it didn't. 

I put the car flat on the ground and rolled it backwards out of the garage and did not hear anything rubbing but to say it is very close is an understatement. I do believe the tire is clearing the strut but I'd say it is by less than a mm. 

Bottom line, the TSW 18x9.5 et53 Interlagos do fit the TTRS. The barrel clearance at the front caliper is about 6mm and considerable in the back and the spokes clear by a large margin. The inner strut clearance is tight up front but it does clear by 2-3mm. It clears easily in the rear...about 1/2 inch. 

Given what I've seen up front with the Mich PSS 275's, I can't recommend going with them on this wheel without a spacer up front; it's just too tight. 265's will be as wide as I'd try and provide some margin but honestly, anything on a 9.5 wheel is going to be tight, especially if you're running with negative camber. The 53 offset on a 9.5 wheel is about as good a compromise as you'll get regarding the balance of inner clearance and outside rubbing but I think 50 is better so you get more inner clearance. The problem with that is going to be in the rear where you'll probably get some rubbing. So, as much as I don't like spacers, I think 3mm spacers up front and nothing in back is the ticket! 

I'll report back once I mount everything and hit the road.


----------



## as350 (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow, that is a bit too close for comfort. If you only have a mm or two when the car is just sitting, imagine the problems you're going to encounter when you're driving curves and the sidewall of the tire flexes in and out. I think you are definitely going to scrape the strut. A 3mm spacer might still be too slim but from the sounds of it you're going to give it a try. It might just work. 

Oh, and it goes without saying, TPIWWP


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

I saw Black BeauTTy's setup in person at VIR a couple of weeks ago and this setup with 275/35/18 looks totally at home in the massive wheel wells of the 8J TT. A 3mm spacer up front and none in the back is as close to a perfect fitment as you can get.

If my TT Coupe made substantial enough power, this would be the setup I would jump to :thumbup:


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for reviving this. I drove with this setup for about a month prior to the track days at VIR. It is a perfect fit on road and track with no rubbing and no body alterations required. The 3mm spacer in front provides the necessary clearance for the strut without compromising outboard fender clearance. The 275 
/35 tires look aggressive, fill the arches nicely and improve the ride slightly on street versus 19's. Very happy with this setup!


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Here is a pic from the track…:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2013)

Looks really good Michael. I really like the meaty look of the tires with 18's. And my track set up rides a little better too.


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks again for confirming, I'll be running these wheels next spring, with a slightly stickier pieces of rubber.


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm thinking of swapping out my 18x8.5's so I can run a 275 tire. These are my current track wheels.

BB, you say there is plenty of strut clearance. How much is plenty?
Do you run spacers square, or only in the front?
Also, what track tire do you run? I'm strongly tempted by the NT-01s.

I'm strongly considering the Interlagos in 18x8.5-ET53 with 5mm spacers all around. I run wheel studs, so bolts are a non-issue.
Another option is the Miro 111 18x9.5 in ET 45, which is guaranteed to clear the calipers.


Another option is the TSW 18x9.5 *ET 40*.

Compared to the stock RS3 19x9-52, 255/35

18x9.5-53, 275/35 (TSW)
strut - 11mm closer
fender - 9mm wider
tire diameter - 12mm shorter

18x9.5-40, 275/35 (TSW)
strut - better than stock
fender - 22mm wider
tire diameter - 12mm shorter

18.8.5-35, 265/35 (Miro 111)
strut - better than stock
fender - 22mm wider
tire diameter - 18mm shorter

I run the last option. It only rubs at the rear fender with deep compression, e.g. hitting a berm. The ET40 TSW would have the same fender clearance but would be taller. So it would be more likely to rub on the rear. A caveat is that I'm pushing the 265 sidewall out pretty far with the 8.5 wheel, not to mention the RS-3's have a fairly vertical sidewall profile. So, the ET40 TSW probably wouldn't rub much more than my current setup.

Based on this, 265 would be the widest tire I would run on the ET 40 Interlagos for track use. Also, the ET 40 worsens the suspension geometry compared to stock. Lowered springs (a la MSS) would compound the clearance issue.
However, the ET 40 should work just fine for street use, and obviate the need for spacers. They would even give that 'poke' that people love on their street wheels. (They would look just like the pictures in my link above)


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Unfortunately the Miro 111 18x9.5 only comes in et40, not et45. Even et45 will rub with tires larger than about 9.2" wide tread section in my experience.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

mageus said:


> I'm thinking of swapping out my 18x8.5's so I can run a 275 tire. These are my current track wheels.
> 
> BB, you say there is plenty of strut clearance. How much is plenty?
> Do you run spacers square, or only in the front?
> ...


I only run the 3mm spacers in front for additional clearence at the strut housing. I could probably run them in the back too but I've found the rear to be prickly when it comes to fender liner clearance, so opted not to. I would NOT recommend going more aggresive that et50 on a 9.5 wheel with a 275 tire from what I've seen on this fitment. It is a perfect fit as I have it with no rubbing issues but if you like wheel poke and don't mind occasional rubbing or don't mind altering the fenders to fit, then go for it. I am running MSS Sport too and this fitment is spot on as I have it setup. Keep in mind that the rolling diameter of the 275/35/18 is just a little shorter (25.6 in) than stock 255/35/19 (26.0 in). Every millimeter helps on this car! More aggressive you go on the offset, the more you need to stretch a tire on or get a lower profile to gain back the millimeters lost. We have reached the limits on this.:thumbup:


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

Black BeauTTy said:


> We have reached the limits on this.:thumbup:


I agree. 275 is about what a stock-bodied TTRS can take. (TTRS racecar = drooool!) Even at 265, one reaches the handling limits of the stock chassis/suspension. Even with MSS springs and a Haldex chip, I'm guessing wider than 275 wouldn't help much.

I worry the MQB platform will actually hurt the MK III's handling performance.


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

Any thoughts whether other TSW wheels will work? E.g. the Mallory or Nurburgring. I figure the barrel is the same, just whether the spokes will clear. Not sure of a way to contact TSW directly (or whether they would even help).


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

mageus said:


> Any thoughts whether other TSW wheels will work? E.g. the Mallory or Nurburgring. I figure the barrel is the same, just whether the spokes will clear. Not sure of a way to contact TSW directly (or whether they would even help).


Nurburgring is an absolute yes. Mallory, i don't know.


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm guessing that TSW, like other mfgs, uses a common cast profile for the hub. They could, theoretically, 'flow-form' the hubs to different tolerances, leading to different hub clearances. But, not likely, considering financial concerns. So, I'm guessing the only difference between wheel models would be spoke clearance based on the design of the wheel. Also, I figure that spoke strength would only vary based on the design and number of spokes. Remember that only the hub is 'Rotary Forged'. The spokes are left as cast. I doubt they would use a different cast process and material composition for different wheels. Unless some wheels are older models based on an older manufacturing process.

If the hub clearance is guaranteed, it may be worth taking a chance with an unknown TSW wheel. Given ET 53, there should be plenty of clearance even if one has to use a spacer.

Any thoughts?


----------



## smack_ttrs (Mar 24, 2013)

here's nurburgrings with 275/35/18 hoosier r6's


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

Smack, how much barrel & spoke clearance is there? I presume those are ET 53.

Also, where were you running that day?


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

I found a number for TSW. They confirmed that the Interlagos and Nurburgring, being 'rotary forged', have a sharper inner profile where the barrel meets the spokes. The purely cast wheels (a la Mallory) taper more gradually at this junction, which would interfere with the outer corner of the caliper. They also said the interlagos and Nurburgring have a more concave face, which gives better clearance. Interestingly, the guy knew all about the RS caliper issues.

So, if you want a TSW multi-spoke non-lipped wheel, the Interlagos and Nurburgring are guaranteed. The Parabolica is a potential, considering it's Rotary Forged, but I only found info on 18x9.5 ET 40.


----------



## smack_ttrs (Mar 24, 2013)

mageus said:


> Smack, how much barrel & spoke clearance is there? I presume those are ET 53.
> 
> Also, where were you running that day?


at laguna. yes +53 with a 5mm spacer up front for extra strut clearance.
plenty of space on spokes. barrel is a bit tighter but not bad. not a great pic(bad angle) of it but here's one


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

Just ordered a set of Interlagos, 18x9.5. Black has been OOS throughout the country for a year, so I settled on silver.

BB & Smack,
- Is the center bore 57.1mm, or do I need rings?
- Where did you guys buy the spacers?
- Any idea on the weight of the wheels?


----------



## as350 (Nov 8, 2011)

mageus said:


> Just ordered a set of Interlagos, 18x9.5. Black has been OOS throughout the country for a year, so I settled on silver.
> 
> BB & Smack,
> - Is the center bore 57.1mm, or do I need rings?
> ...


I got the same Interlagos last month. Took them straight to a wheel repair shop and had them powder coated a dark gray. I have 265/35/18 Toyo R888s mounted. I had to dremel off the tab in the rear wheel well and in the front I installed 3mm spacers. I'm on the west coast, so I ordered H&R spacers from Achtuning. But you should be able to get them from most performance shops. Weight of the wheel is around 19lbs, compared to 35 lbs for the OEM 19" wheels. You will need centering rings, ask the seller if he can supply the correct center bore rings.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

mageus said:


> Just ordered a set of Interlagos, 18x9.5. Black has been OOS throughout the country for a year, so I settled on silver.
> 
> BB & Smack,
> - Is the center bore 57.1mm, or do I need rings?
> ...


PM sent. They weigh a scant 19.9lbs. I have the MSS Sport Springs and run 275/35 Mich PSS and did NOT have to shave the rear tabs.


----------



## as350 (Nov 8, 2011)

TSW Interlagos 18x8.5 ET53 on 3mm H&R spacers, on MSS Sports suspension. With R888 265/35/18.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

as350 said:


> TSW Interlagos 18x8.5 ET53 on 3mm H&R spacers, on MSS Sports suspension. With R888 265/35/18.


You mean 18x9.5 right?


----------



## as350 (Nov 8, 2011)

Black BeauTTy said:


> You mean 18x9.5 right?


Ooops, I typed the wrong size. You are absolutely correct, they are 18x9.5.


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

18x9.5 interlagos on nt01 275s is what I have planned. This thread gives me great hope.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

URHank said:


> 18x9.5 interlagos on nt01 275s is what I have planned. This thread gives me great hope.


You'll love it! Nice and chunky…


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

Tire woes.

See my recent post about Rcomps.

NT01 275/35-18 has been out of stock throughout the US for months. An email from Nitto says they don't have an ETA on availability.

2 options:
- NT01 275/40-18. Taller tire, less acceleration, unclear top speed gains. Possible rubbing.
- R888/RA1. Everyone seems to hate the R888. People love the RA1, but it has less grip than the NT01.
- Pseudo-slick not an option (e.g. Hoosier/BFG, Toyo RR).


Any thoughts?


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

I got the Interlagos, 18x9.5 ET53. The entire country is out of stock of black. I wonder if TSW stopped making them.

I'm surprised with BB's and Smack's experience with inner clearance. At full suspension drop the rim touches the strut. I put a 15mm spacer on, and confirmed exactly 15mm of clearance. I have even less camber than BB (1.1-1.2), so should have more clearance.
The TSWs are 10.5" wide face-face (267mm). As an example, according to TireRack a 275/35-18 RS-3 is 10.9" wide (277mm). I'm not sure that a 5mm spacer will be enough. I'm going to get the tires mounted and then test again to decide on spacer size. With a 10mm spacer I'll be slightly closer to the fender than my current setup, which is pretty offset to begin with.
With a 10mm spacer up front, would I want such a large front/rear track width differential? It would help with understeer, but how much is too much?

The rear's clear, but not by a fair margin. There is a plastic tube covering the strut. The wheel rim comes within 5mm of this tube. I estimate there is 10-15mm between the rim and where the actual strut would be. The rim clears the suspension trailing arm by at least 17mm.

The barrel and face caliper clearance are what BB quoted, plenty of space.


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

I've been running 5mm spacers all round on my TSW Nurburgring 18x9.5. You are right, the front clearance is too tight for my liking with a 3mm spacer. I'd try the 265 with a 5mm first. The 275 PSS those guys are running has an advertised section width of 10.9.

The wheel won't get closer to the strut under compression, the damper and knuckle are fixed together. The only thing that could change clearance is bearing deflection.

While the track difference shouldn't be noticeable, I'd be concerned with a 10mm spacer as they usually don't leave enough hub for the wheels to be hub centric. A 15mm hub centric spacer will usually have a flare on it so the wheels can be hub centric even though the hub is covered. As always, make sure you get longer wheel bolts to get 6-7 turns of engagement, but not too long that you wipe out the ABS sensors.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

19"x9.5 et 53 with PSS 275 30 19...


No front spacer needed. VERY close to touching the strut thought...


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

That is amazing it fits. I'm not sure how though! Maybe different rotor hat thickness?


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

CarbonRS said:


> That is amazing it fits. I'm not sure how though! Maybe different rotor hat thickness?



Maybe that, or because they are 19" instead of 18" wheels?


You could fit about 3-4 sheets of paper in between the wheel and strut in the front...it still works!


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

Ah, I didn't notice they were 19s. The strut is angled away from the knuckle slightly, that would account for a bit more clearance 1/2 inch higher.


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

CarbonRS said:


> The wheel won't get closer to the strut under compression, the damper and knuckle are fixed together. The only thing that could change clearance is bearing deflection.


Agreed. But it's possible to hang a corner out on track days and fully extend the suspension. And those dampers are $$$ to replace.



CarbonRS said:


> ...I'd be concerned with a 10mm spacer as they usually don't leave enough hub for the wheels to be hub centric. A 15mm hub centric spacer will usually have a flare on it so the wheels can be hub centric even though the hub is covered.


The 15mm spacer for a B8 has a decent flange. I'll have to see how the 10mm looks. The TSW inner face is interesting. There is an initial inset that takes 67mm CB. However, there is a deeper inset that is 70+mm that the ring adapter actually fits into.



CarbonRS said:


> As always, make sure you get longer wheel bolts to get 6-7 turns of engagement, but not too long that you wipe out the ABS sensors.


Studs FTW!

(I mean . . . not to imply I have prowess with the women . . . ahem . . . )




311-in-337 said:


> Maybe that, or because they are 19" instead of 18" wheels?


Bingo! That's why there is no dearth of TTRS' running 19" and 275.


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

Nothing to add other than just to say those wheels on the cars in this thread looks the business...really works well for looks.


----------



## r32autoxer (Aug 12, 2005)

Great thread and I have a little to add...

TSW MAX 18X9.5 ET53 with a 3mm spacer is another option. Plenty of clearance!!! We will be racing SS this year thanks to SCCA's new rule allowing to drop a wheel size. I was reluctant to put 275 on her and went with 265s. Next set will be 275s.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

mageus said:


> I got the Interlagos, 18x9.5 ET53. The entire country is out of stock of black. I wonder if TSW stopped making them.
> 
> I'm surprised with BB's and Smack's experience with inner clearance. At full suspension drop the rim touches the strut. I put a 15mm spacer on, and confirmed exactly 15mm of clearance. I have even less camber than BB (1.1-1.2), so should have more clearance.
> The TSWs are 10.5" wide face-face (267mm). As an example, according to TireRack a 275/35-18 RS-3 is 10.9" wide (277mm). I'm not sure that a 5mm spacer will be enough. I'm going to get the tires mounted and then test again to decide on spacer size. With a 10mm spacer I'll be slightly closer to the fender than my current setup, which is pretty offset to begin with.
> With a 10mm spacer up front, would I want such a large front/rear track width differential? It would help with understeer, but how much is too much?


Sorry, been out of pocket a few weeks. I'm puzzled by your front inner strut issue. I've used this setup extensively on track and the 3mm spacer up front has been all that is needed. Needing a 15mm in there does not compute. Is it possible they sent you a mixed set of wheels with different offsets? I'm grasping here but *et53 on a 9.5" wheel keeps the center line the same as the OEM 9" wheel. That means the inner side of the wheel only moved 1/4" closer to the strut!* Based on what you are reporting, it moved like an inch! That is NOT possible unless the offset on the wheels you mounted in front are different.


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

He is getting about the same results I did. The rim is nearly touching without a spacer, so I could see how adding a 15mm spacer would give roughly 15mm of clearance. I needed a 5mm spacer and even then i could barely slide a thin piece of cardboard between the rim guard (on a 245) and the strut.


----------



## r32autoxer (Aug 12, 2005)

CarbonRS said:


> He is getting about the same results I did. The rim is nearly touching without a spacer, so I could see how adding a 15mm spacer would give roughly 15mm of clearance. I needed a 5mm spacer and even then i could barely slide a thin piece of cardboard between the rim guard (on a 245) and the strut.


Have you had the brake recall done yet?


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

Yes, new calipers and rotors.


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

r32autoxer said:


> Have you had the brake recall done yet?


Yup. Counterweights and all. Don't see how that impacts the strut issue.

On a side note, NT-01 has been unavailable for months. Any rumors on Nitto introducing a new tire?


----------



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

What are folks thoughts of a 275/35 on a 18x9 wheel? 

g-Force Rival 275/35 on my stock wheel is what I was thinking. 265/35 is an option as well but the 275/35 has a rolling diameter right in between the OEM spec 245/40 and a 265/35.


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

275 is about as big as you would want to go on a 9inch wheel, you would ideally want the tire more supported for track use, although if you are trying to stay in stock classing (autocross SS), I'd give it a go. You need to look at the offsets of those wheels, I'm not sure what they would be, but a 48 - 50 offset is ideal to make that work.


----------

